# Say a prayer for Cooper :(



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry. Sick people.


----------



## GoldenGalore (Sep 15, 2016)

ArchersMom said:


> A friend of mine had to bury her 2 year old dog today. He went missing Thursday night and was murdered by their neighbor. The neighbor claims that he came home and saw Cooper next to some dead chickens. Not chasing them or attacking them but with them and so he got a gun and shot Cooper dead in front of his elementary aged son. It then took him 2 days to call the number on Coopers collar and lime green harness. Cooper was a sweet, 35 pound puppy whom had spent a good deal of time around his family's chickens and never showed any danger to them. I am absolutely heartbroken for my friend. I was there with her when she adopted him as a 3 month old puppy at the Humane Society. I'm disgusted to know that there are people in this world who would shoot and kill a dog who could have just as easily been picked up by his owners if they'd bother to call.


I am sickened by that man's behavior. HE is the animal.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, this is horrible. 

Godspeed Cooper


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'll be contacting Animal Control on her behalf tomorrow. I understand the law says that animals that chase or harm livestock can be killed, but Cooper was shot after the fact and the owner didn't see him do anything.


----------



## littlecreek86 (May 1, 2017)

Just reading about this is truly devastating and heartbreaking...so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers go out to your friend. We will be hugging our golden boy a little extra tight tonight and thinking of Cooper. I hope for your friend's sake that some justice can be obtained for what happened.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

It's sickening and heartbreaking to see the level of cruelty some people can stoop to. So sorry for your friend


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, it's just so awful. Rest in peace sweet Cooper x


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

This has brought me to tears...I have no words....what a cruel thing to do...RIP Cooper, you were taken way too young..people never cease to amaze me...so so sorry...


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

this made me so angry, I hope he gets what he deserves.. Run free cooper


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

This is a very sad story. I can't believe how stupid and cruel some people can be. Dogs are innocent, defenseless, and helpless. They don't stand a chance against an ignorant and cruel person. I am very sorry for Cooper and his family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Archers Mom*

My heart broke reading about Cooper.
Please email his owners name and Cooper's name and the date he went to the Bridge, and I will add him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List. 

Karen519
[email protected]


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Stories like this is why I prefer the company of dogs to humans. 

If that were my dog, things would not go well for that man. That is all I am going to say.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> My heart broke reading about Cooper.
> Please email his owners name and Cooper's name and the date he went to the Bridge, and I will add him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge List.
> 
> Karen519
> [email protected]


Thank you, Karen.


----------

